# reciprocating v scroll saws



## roger153 (Dec 14, 2010)

Are these the same? Is one better for cutting out multiples in half-inch ply? Are the blades the same? Best make / model?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

They're similar but really different animals. A reciprocating saw is more of a rough duty tool for non-precise cutting of wood, metal, plastics, etc depending on what blade you use. The "Sawzall" is a popular name for it. Looks something like this:








And uses blades like this:










A scroll saw, or Jig Saw, in it's handheld form is for cutting radii and curves in either wood, metal or plastics depending on the blades you use. Although it will certainly cut straight lines with the help of a straight edge clamped to the work piece. The hand held scroll saw looks like this








And uses blades that look like this:










Both "reciprocate" but the scroll saw (jig saw) sounds like what you're after. What are you trying to cut? There might be a better solution if we knew a little more.
As far as brands go, they run the spectrum (and color rainbow) depending on how much you want to spend. A lot of people like the Bosch scroll saw but it's certainly not the only good one out there.
After looking over the above, I don't know if I was any help or not! :confused1:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

A jig saw is not a scroll saw. A scroll saw is used for intarsia cutting out designs in wood from within and inlays. Tell us what you are going to make with these tools so we can better assist you on the proper tool


----------



## roger153 (Dec 14, 2010)

*TA!*

Tx for this! Two jobs to do - the SAWSZALL looks good for Job #1 = cutting 1" tabletop into more interesting shape for a child (eg. outline of an animal)
I have a jigsaw but need to make finer / internal cuts for job #2 = cutting 1/8" ply into shapes to hang on the same childs wall! : have been using a hand-held 'fretsaw', but was looking for something a bit more mechanised / sophisticated!



JohnK007 said:


> They're similar but really different animals. A reciprocating saw is more of a rough duty tool for non-precise cutting of wood, metal, plastics, etc depending on what blade you use. The "Sawzall" is a popular name for it. Looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roger153 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Tx - very helpful*

This looks right-on! Cutting 1/8" ply into shapes for a childs bedroom wall. Have used a handheld 'fretsaw' but looking to cut multiple shapes quickly, then on to similar in 1/2" wood - mainly softwood at present, but would like to get set-up for harder woods later!
Can you suggest model / approx cost?
Tx



MastersHand said:


> A jig saw is not a scroll saw. A scroll saw is used for intarsia cutting out designs in wood from within and inlays. Tell us what you are going to make with these tools so we can better assist you on the proper tool


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That "Sawzall" will make a VERY rough cut. You will have to do a LOT of sanding to make anything look decent after cutting with it. 

You may want to make a very rough cut and then follow with a high quality jig saw. You will still have to do a lot of sanding after the jig saw, but nowhere near as much as following a sawzall.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

In looking for a jigsaw, I would suggest finding one with at least 5 AMPS, and minimum of a 1" stroke. Blades for it vary widely. Some are designed to cut on the "up" stroke, while others cut on the "down" stoke of the blade. This matters when you want one face to finish the smoothest (the least tear out).












 









.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> In looking for a jigsaw, I would suggest finding one with at least 5 AMPS, and minimum of a 1" stroke. Blades for it vary widely. Some are designed to cut on the "up" stroke, while others cut on the "down" stoke of the blade. This matters when you want one face to finish the smoothest (the least tear out).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find the best blade on the market for cutting fine finish work especially prefinished is Bosch T101B


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> I find the best blade on the market for cutting fine finish work especially prefinished is Bosch T101B


 
Is there such a thing as "fine finish" for a jigsaw?

G


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> Is there such a thing as "fine finish" for a jigsaw?
> 
> G


Actually there is you would be amazed what you can do with a jig saw when used correctly and with a "Fine Cut Blade" it's not the tool it's the experience behind it . You can do things with more than one tool. Coping saw,fret saw,carving chisel whatever you can achieve the same outcome with what you have at your disposal . The attached picture shows a decorative way for a heat register which I cut into 3/4 prefinished glazed molding yes with my jigsaw


----------

